# Pyranha Machno Medium



## Stankymanky

Medium Pyranha Machno with the desireable Rasta colors!
This boat has never been on a river, and is like new condition!
Located in Colorado Springs 
$700


----------



## campo

Hi, did this sell?


----------



## ismim_elle

Nvm


----------

